# Sky Insurance gets my vote



## Ads (Feb 3, 2006)

Renewed my cover yesterday and ended up moving from A Plan to Sky Insurance.
Spoke to a top lad, Sam, who got me a great deal and, most importantly, got it done quickly.
Renewal figure was £610 based on:

R33 GTR at £12,000 value
3000 miles p/a
Garaged at Brighton post code
29 years old
10 years protected NCB
3 points
Mods:
19in alloy wheels
Ohlins suspension
Uprated brakes
Stainless steel exhaust
Apexi air filters.

Given the current insurance climate, i am very happy with that :bowdown1:


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

good price, shame they dont insurance big power cars..


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you have a number for this insurance company?


----------

